# Not eating and lethargic



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Headed to the vet in a little while...Nola isn't eating much, not playing and seems out of sorts, just laying around. She wouldn't even eat the Stella and Chewys last night but I did get her to eat a little turkey. She wanted to go for a walk this morning but was very slow and I wound up carrying her after a block. She seems hesitant to jump on the couch where normally she flies up. Not barking at all and she's usually the one that initiates the barkfest. Not sure what's going on...


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh NO! So sorry that Nola is not feeling well! I hope it's nothing serious & she will soon be back to her cute, happy, healthy self again! Keep us posted! Sending healing thoughts & a prayer for her!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Glad you're going to the vet and I will keep my fingers crossed that everything is ok.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Donna, please keep us informed. Hopefully she's just a little out of sorts, but it's always ggod to get things checked out.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am so sorry but glad you are going to the vet. Hope all will be well again.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

At the vet with Nola - She's seriously dehydrated - running blood work - dr is very concerned. They couldn't get anything for a urinalysis - will do an iv with fluids. I'm really worried.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm sorry she isn't feeling well. Hopefully the vet can find out what's going on, and she'll be well soon.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

she's anemic, low platelets, dehydrated. Giving her an iv and doing an xray, then will discuss further.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Lou's Mom said:


> she's anemic, low platelets, dehydrated. Giving her an iv and doing an xray, then will discuss further.


Praying that it's nothing serious that's causing it.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor little girl, when Luck was anemic, that is exactly how he acted. Fluid will helps - most likely she has an infection of some type. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Paws crossed. Glad you were able to get into to see doc


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts for your little one. Hope she gets better real soon.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Praying for Nola :wub: Hope all turns out okay after the fluids. Please let us know that she is okay


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sure hope that the Vet gets to the bottom of this and that Nola will be feeling better very soon. Sorry to hear that she is so sick and that the IV fluids will help and x-rays will show why this has happened to little Nola.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks for the prayers. X-ray showed an enlarged spleen - said it could be because her stomach and intestines were totally empty or could be because of auto immune issue, or something like a bruise or mass on the spleen that she could not see. Waiting on additional bloodwork sent to lab. May have to go for an ultrasound.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Poor Nola hope it is something treatable


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Sounds scary, hope she feels better soon and they get to the bottom of it!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor Nola, it is so difficult when it takes a while to get a firm diagnosis. I hope Nola feels better.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh no! Sending good thoughts and prayers that it's nothing serious!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Donna, I just saw this, oh my gosh, I will say a prayer Nola right now, I'll be watching for a update, hugs to you


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh poor Nola. I'm sure you are worried sick. I hope with all my heart it is something that can be easily cured.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks everyone. The vet was very concerned so she took another sample of blood and sent it off to the lab, gave Nola IV fluids and two injections to settle her stomach to help get her to eat. We got home and I gave her a little chicken to eat and lots of ice cubes to lick, she just laid next to me all afternoon, she did go potty and ate about a tablespoon of food. 

Vet just called and said the platelet count from the lab was low but in the normal range, she was optimistic since Nola did eat a little. We decided to watch her tonight, she gave me her cell phone number and if things are the same in the morning, we will go back for more tests.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'll be praying, this is a nightmare, I'm so glad she's with mommy, I'm praying she will continue to get better.
I'll keep checking in, I wish I could give you a hug


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I'll be praying, this is a nightmare, I'm so glad she's with mommy, I'm praying she will continue to get better.
> I'll keep checking in, I wish I could give you a hug


Thanks Paula! I could use it for sure! She is my lapdog, kissie face, snuggle baby. I hate that she feels bad, breaks my heart. I appreciate the prayers.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll be praying for her also.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending prayers that little Nola recovers quickly.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks everyone I appreciate it.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paws crossed that she will be feeling better after a good night of rest.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Donna I will check in first thing in the morning


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

maggieh said:


> Paws crossed that she will be feeling better after a good night of rest.


Me too!:wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Hope she has a restful night and is on the road to recovery.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

It's late, but just wanted to come back and check on the latest on Nola. Hopefully tomorrow will be a good day & she will start to get back to herself. Good news she ate a little & I hope whatever it is, is just something temporary and she will be back on the road to being healthy & happy with lots of kisses for Mommy taking good care of her! You're both in my thoughts & prayers for speedy recovery & good health!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh my, poor Nola and poor you worrying about her. Nothing worse than when our babies are sick. Will keep your little girl in my prayers.

Hugs,


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Just reading this pray Nola gets well soon. hugs for both of you.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

You guys are the best! Thanks for worrying about her with me! It truly does help me! Like I said earlier, she did eat a little and I'm continuing to give her ice. The good thing is she has been out to potty so the plumbing is working well. 

I'm considering going ahead with the ultrasound no matter what, tomorrow, just to put my mind at ease. The vet mentioned a little fluid around her heart but said it was not significant and she didn't hear anything that concerned her when she listened to her heart. The enlarged spleen and platelet count did however. I have no idea what's involved with an ultrasound on a pet - is it the same as a person, they don't have to sedate them, do they? What would you do?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

If the vet recommends the ultrasound, I'd do it. Yes, it's the same as with a person--no sedation, pretty easy. I hope you both sleep well tonight


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lou's Mom said:


> You guys are the best! Thanks for worrying about her with me! It truly does help me! Like I said earlier, she did eat a little and I'm continuing to give her ice. The good thing is she has been out to potty so the plumbing is working well.
> 
> I'm considering going ahead with the ultrasound no matter what, tomorrow, just to put my mind at ease. The vet mentioned a little fluid around her heart but said it was not significant and she didn't hear anything that concerned her when she listened to her heart. The enlarged spleen and platelet count did however. I have no idea what's involved with an ultrasound on a pet - is it the same as a person, they don't have to sedate them, do they? What would you do?


They don't sedate but it can be quite traumatic depending on the dog's temperament. (Your vet will likely tell you it's no big deal but they don't see the anxiety issues that can happen days or weeks afterwards.) They will have to shave the area and will need to hold her still for the test. Some dogs do very well and others, especially those with anxiety issues including separation anxiety, can have some real problems afterwards. You know her temperament and should make the decision for the ultrasound based on that.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

If I were you I would like that piece of mind as well. You can definitely request sedation for your pup to avoid any anxiety. The test itself is not painful but being shaved and having the gel applied etc, could cause some anxiety. I hope that little nola is feeling more like herself today and that you get some answers to ease your worrying.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am with you I would have it done too.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Checking in on Nola today and hope she's feeling better. As for the ultrasound, go with your gut. If it's telling you to have it done, then I would do it.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Luck had it done - they need to shave the belly and chest and he did get a touch of happy drugs to calm him down. He was not actually put to sleep, just something like Valium to take the edge off and allow him to be managed a bit better. But he was absolutely fine with it - a little spacey for a while - but fine.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Checking in on your baby this morning. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks for checking on her. She seems to be a little better, she wouldn't eat her Fromm's but being the well trained mommy, I gave her some turkey and she are that! She did go potty but is still just lying around. I'm waiting on a call back from the vet to see what she thinks.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Sending puppy kisses to little Nola. Thanks for keeping us informed.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I too have been concerned about little Nola and thanks for the update. Hope that she starts to feel better as each day goes by. Is she on any meds??? At least she is eating for you and perhaps she will be eating her Fromm again soon.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Back at the vet - Gave her an iv of fluids, still dehydrated, two injections to settle her stomach, two prescriptions - one is an antibiotic/anti inflammatory the other is a probiotic - said she should hear back today from radiologist since she sent the X-ray to read. Decided to hold off on the ultrasound until we hear from him.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Praying that the fluids and the meds help Nola feel better and that when the vet hears back from the xrays that she can get to the bottom of this. Kisses :smootch: to Nola from Pooh and Big Hug to You. Try not to worry.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Zooey had an ultrasound when I first adopted her. My sister was present with her, and she said Z lay on her back and fell asleep --it was like having a good belly rub to her!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Just stopping in to check on Nola...and especially to send love and well wishes.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Sorry, when I responded the last time, I didn't see your update. I'm sorry Nola still isn't feeling well  I hope she responds well to all the meds. 

Hugs,


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I was hoping to log on and find little Nola doing better:blush:, I'm so glad you took her to the vets, I have her in my prayers, this has to be hard on you Donna, sending hugs, I'll keep checking in


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Thank you all for the prayers, I truly believe that helped. We seem to have made a little progress late yesterday, she perked up a bit, even barked at the garbage truck. She hadn't made a sound since Sunday and she's usually the bark fest instigator! Lou and Dallas have not left her side, it was obvious they were worried about her.

The vet called late last night and said the radiologist thought her spleen looked fine, he did indicate that he thought her liver was a little on the small side but that could just be normal for her and recommended we redo the x-rays at her next annual. We are continuing the meds and watching her carefully. Thanks again!


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Awww. so glad to hear she seems to be getting better. And energized enough to bark at the garbage truck sounds like things are moving in the right direction. Continue to keep us posted and I keep my fingers crossed she continues to improve & of course a prayer for Nola too.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Just thinking about Nola and hope she is still improving and feeling better.?. Pooh sends big hugs :hugging:


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes Cindy, thanks so much for checking. She is 1000% better. Eating and playing normally. Still on the meds but doing so much better. Btw - I love that pic of Pooh!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

What great news, so happy for you!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Lou's Mom said:


> Yes Cindy, thanks so much for checking. She is 1000% better. Eating and playing normally. Still on the meds but doing so much better. Btw - I love that pic of Pooh!


 Yay!!!! So happy to hear such Great News...Happy Dance :chili::chili::chili: And Thanks for the pic compliment


----------

